# If I had been cooking when you played soccer



## elprincipeoigres

Están bien estas oraciones:

``If I had been cooking when you played soccer, we would have had a meal a lot of time ago.´´

``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy a Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t buy it because that is the only money that I have to do that.´´


----------



## Honeypum

elprincipeoigres said:


> Estan bien estas oraciones:
> 
> ``If I had been cooking when you played soccer, we would have had a meal a lot of time ago.´´
> 
> ``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy a Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t buy it because that is the only money that I have to do that.´´


 
Hola Principito: ¿nos puedes dar las oraciones en castellano?

Saludos,


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Hola Honeypum! es que no hay oraciones en castellano, quiero saber si estan bien en inglés.


----------



## Reina140

elprincipeoigres said:


> Están bien estas oraciones:
> 
> ``If I had been cooking when you were playing soccer, we would have a meal already.´´
> 
> ``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy a Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t be able buy it because that's the only money that I have.´´


 
I changed the sentences so that they have more meaning, I hope they are how you wanted them to be.

Yo cambié sus oraciónes para que tienen más sentido. Espero que están como tu quieras.

Por favor corrijan mis oraciónes, estoy intentando aprender el subjuntivo.


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> I changed the sentences so that they have more meaning, I hope they are how you wanted them to be.
> 
> Yo cambié sus oraciónes para que tienen más sentido. Espero que están como tu quieras.
> 
> Por favor corrijan mis oraciónes, estoy intentando aprender el subjuntivo.


 

Hola Reina: creo que te falta agregar un "to" entre el able y el buy:

``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy a Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t be able TO buy it because that's the only money that I have.´´


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reina140

Honeypum said:


> Hola Reina: creo que te falta agregar un "to" entre el able y el buy:
> 
> ``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy a Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t be able TO buy it because that's the only money that I have.´´


 
Yeah sorry, I missed that and also that extra A

So my sentences were okay or no?


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> I changed the sentences so that they have more meaning, I hope they are how you wanted them to be.
> 
> Yo cambié sus oraciones para que tengan más sentido. Espero que estén como tú quieres.
> 
> Por favor corrijan mis oraciones, estoy intentando aprender el subjuntivo.


 
Let's see what Elprincipe says... nevertheless I made some changes to your Spanish.

Regards,


----------



## Reina140

Honeypum said:


> Let's see what Elprincipe says... nevertheless I made some changes to your Spanish.
> 
> Regards,


 

I wasn't sure here if I should use the subjunctive in the Estén or quieres . . . thanks!!!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Reina and Honeypum, thank you very much! I really appreciate!

I created those sentences because I had a problem with ''If clauses'', I don't know the tenses that I have to use when two actions happen before the conditional, when I was study English nobody learned the correct way to make this forms, my teacher only learned me the simple form (present/future...past/conditional...past perfect/conditional perfect).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reina140

elprincipeoigres said:


> Reina and Honeypum, thank you very much! I really appreciate!
> 
> I created those sentences because I had a problem with ''If clauses'', I don't know the tenses that I have to use when two actions happen before the conditional, when I was studying English, no one taught me the correct way to make this forms, my teacher only taught me the simple form (present/future...past/conditional...past perfect/conditional perfect).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> I wasn't sure here if I should use the subjunctive in the Estén or quieres . . . thanks!!!


 
Hi Reina, I would suggest you to post your doubts in the "Gramática" forum or in the "Solo español" forum. Many times we discussed of the use of the subjunctive and some of the participants know pretty well grammar to give you a "book" explanation regarding the uses of the subjunctive or the indicative.



elprincipeoigres said:


> Reina and Honeypum, thank you very much! I really appreciate!
> 
> I created those sentences because I had a problem with ''If clauses'', I don't know the tenses that I have to use when two actions happen before the conditional, when I was study English nobody learned the correct way to make this forms, my teacher only learned me the simple form (present/future...past/conditional...past perfect/conditional perfect).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi Principe,
Probably Reina or other English native person can explain you the grammar rules or give you some tips on where to find them.
Good luck!


----------



## Reina140

Yo cambié sus oraciones para que tengan más sentido. Espero que estén como tú quieres.

HONEYPUM---Puedes explicar por qué yo necesito usar la forma subjuntiva con el verbo "tener"?  Estoy muy confudida en aprendiendo el subjuntivo.  ¡¡Me lo estoy volviendo loca!!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Reina140 said:


> Yo cambié sus oraciones para que tengan más sentido. Espero que estén como tú quieres.
> 
> HONEYPUM---Podrias explicarme,  necesito usar la forma subjuntiva con el verbo "tener"? Estoy muy confudida en aprender el subjuntivo. ¡¡Me estoy volviendo loca!!


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> Yo cambié sus oraciones para que tengan/tuvieran más sentido. Espero que estén como tú quieres.
> 
> HONEYPUM---¿Puedes explicarme por qué  necesito usar la forma subjuntiva con el verbo "tener"? Estoy muy confudida en aprendiendo el subjuntivo. ¡¡Me lo estoy volviendo loca!!


 
After "para que" you use the subjunctive. 

Summary of the *uses of the subjunctive*. After the conjunctions a menos que, antes (de) que, con tal (de) que, en caso (de) que, *para que*, and sin que *...*
Take a look at this link: http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...bjunctive+"para+que"&hl=es&gl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=3


----------



## Reina140

Gracias elprincipe


----------



## Reina140

Honeypum said:


> After "para que" you use the subjunctive.
> 
> Summary of the *uses of the subjunctive*. After the conjunctions a menos que, antes (de) que, con tal (de) que, en caso (de) que, *para que*, and sin que *...*
> Take a look at this link: http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:8ZiFVUxPODoJ:www.vistasonline.com/vistas2e/instructors/grammar/Lesson18/ESTRUCTURA_18_2.ppt+uses+of+the+subjunctive+%22para+que%22&hl=es&gl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=3http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...bjunctive+"para+que"&hl=es&gl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=3


 
Gracias Honeypum esto me ayudará mucho.  Me estoy enseñando y a veces empezar confudida.


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> Gracias Honeypum esto me ayudará mucho. Estoy aprendiendo y a veces empiezo a estar confudida.


 
¡De nada!  
¡Suerte en tus estudios!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Reina140 said:


> Gracias Honeypum esto me ayudará mucho. Me estoy enseñando y a veces empezar confudida.


 
''Me estoy enseñando y a veces empezar confundida''
Me estoy enseñando---> Estoy aprendiendo
Me estoy enseñando---> Me estas enseñando
Me estoy enseñando---> You're your teacher in this sentence, it's something like ''I'm teaching me''... Maybe it's ok, but sound bad. 

A veces empezar confundida---> It's not ok.


----------



## 50something

Una correcion adicional ``If I lost the money that you gave me to buy Robert’s gift, I wouldn’t be able TO buy it because that's the only money I HAD´´
 
Gary


----------



## Reina140

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *Reina140* 

 
Gracias Honeypum esto me ayudará mucho. Estoy aprendiendo y a veces empiezo a estar confudida.


¡De nada!  
¡Suerte en tus estudios!

When I said this I was saying that I am teaching myself . . . I am not taking a class, so yes I am learning but I am my own teacher.


----------



## Honeypum

Reina140 said:


> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Reina140* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> Gracias Honeypum esto me ayudará mucho. Estoy aprendiendo y a veces empiezo a estar confudida.
> 
> 
> ¡De nada!
> ¡Suerte en tus estudios!
> 
> When I said this I was saying that I am teaching myself . . . I am not taking a class, so yes I am learning but I am my own teacher.


 

OK, then if you are teaching yourself in Spanish we would say: "Estoy aprendiendo *sola*" which means, no teacher is teaching me nothing.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

elprincipeoigres said:


> ''Me estoy enseñando y a veces empezar confundida''
> Me estoy enseñando---> Estoy aprendiendo
> Me estoy enseñando---> Me estas enseñando
> Me estoy enseñando---> You're your teacher in this sentence, it's something like ''I'm teaching me''... Maybe it's ok, but sound bad.
> 
> A veces empezar confundida---> It's not ok.


 
Me estoy enseñando---> Estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta.

Maybe it's ok that you said ''Me estoy enseñando'', but that suppose that you are a teacher or something like that, and if you are a techer you don't have to teaching you.
The best one, would be ''Estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta''


----------



## Honeypum

elprincipeoigres said:


> Me estoy enseñando---> Estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta.
> 
> Maybe it's ok if you say ''Me estoy enseñando'', but that implies that you are a teacher or something like that, and if you are a teacher you don't have to teaching yourself.
> The best option would be ''Estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta''


 
Hola Príncipe, te hice algunas correcciones al inglés. Si algún nativo las confirma, mucho mejor.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Honeypum said:


> Hola Príncipe, te hice algunas correcciones al inglés. Si algún nativo las confirma, mucho mejor.


 
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Reina140

Gracias por sus repuestas.


----------

